# Ed's Bait Report 5/30



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Warmer temps have finally arrived and with it fishing has picked up this
past week. Walleyes are being caught in Pelican Lake, the shallower bays
of the Flats such as Howard's Bay and No Fish Bay, the north end of Six
Mile Bay, Hay Rack Bay near Ft. Totten, the bridges of Mauvee, Six Mile,
Hwy 57, & Hwy 20, and in East Bay the Foughty's Point and Hay Bale areas. Anglers are catching fish cranking the shallows with shad raps and
countdowns; jigging the outer edges of tree lines, and jigging the bridges.
Those live bait fishing are primarily using leeches and minnows. Jig
fisherman at the bridges are reporting a good early and late bite on
smaller nice eating size fish. Pike continue to be caught in most all
areas of the lake. The better spots are the north ends of Six Mile and
Creel Bays, or the Flats area along Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan. For pike anglers are using daredevils, most any cranks, leeches, or smelt. White bass are finally starting to turn on as well, offering some hot action for those who enjoy fishing them. The best spots are the north end of Six Mile Bay, the north end of Creel Bay, and the Foughty's Point area in East Bay. This Sunday the Lake Region Anglers are having their annual East Bay Outing on Sunday at the Black Tiger Boat Ramp. Hours are from 9:00am ? 4:00pm. Also, docks have been installed at the new Henegar North Creel Landing making this new site now functional. Good Luck and welcome Devils Run Classic Car participants to the Lake Region!!!


----------

